# PC Fan + Respirator filter = works lol



## xKaminAx (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, this is my first grow, and the plants are well hidden in a 12"x21"x96" area, about 14-15 cubic feet of space I think. Plants are about 1 month old, and REALLLLLY smell lol. When someone comes into my house, its like they run into a forcefield when the smell hits them lol. 

Anyways, I havent tried to make my own carbon filter yet, which I will soon, but I decided to see if I could make something out of what I had laying around the house. Grabbed a PC fan, and 16 oz disposable drinking cup, cell phone charger, lots of tape, and one of my paint mask filters.

Cut the cup to the point where the filter could get logged in one end. Then cut out the other end and taped the fan to that side. Simple, yeah?

Well I totally was thinking this wouldnt work, cause after turning it on, there was almost no airflow through the filter, but m3h, stuck it in my grow spot anyways and went to bed. Brother came over this morning and freaked out cause he couldnt smell the plants, had thought I got rid of them till he checked the spot lol. But anyhow, I got a temp fix till I make a carbon filter, seriously doubt this will last more than a few days, but hey, buys me time lol.


----------



## R1b4z01d (Jun 11, 2008)

you can exhaust right out the sewer.


----------



## Arrid (Jun 11, 2008)

xKaminAx said:


> Ok, this is my first grow, and the plants are well hidden in a 12"x21"x96" area, about 14-15 cubic feet of space I think. Plants are about 1 month old, and REALLLLLY smell lol. When someone comes into my house, its like they run into a forcefield when the smell hits them lol.
> 
> Anyways, I havent tried to make my own carbon filter yet, which I will soon, but I decided to see if I could make something out of what I had laying around the house. Grabbed a PC fan, and 16 oz disposable drinking cup, cell phone charger, lots of tape, and one of my paint mask filters.
> 
> ...



You mean the filter on a respirator?

Clever idea.


----------



## icurbyou (Aug 8, 2008)

So... Threadstarter... How long did this last?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm a little curious myself?


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah man, I'm cheap. Tell us when your brother can smell your funk again... lol


----------



## kiddcuruption (Dec 20, 2008)

if your going to make a carbon filter i found that a shoe box works great! what i do is put a pc fan on one end and a tube out the other side fill it up with carbon and dryer sheets and seal it up real good! the dryer sheets need replaced every week/ week and half, but they put out a pleasent smell!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 22, 2008)

When I cure I will need to scrub the odors, so unless work picks up, I'm not buying one...

Thanks for the info, I'm a firm believer in "PC fans for anything" and have some extras. I picked up an 4.5" AC (not DC) 115CFM fan, added a variable speed control, and timer that I've been itching into wire into something... lol


----------



## Toke+Choke (May 10, 2009)

can you tell us when it smells im cheap and this sounds well affordable 
could i just run an exhaust out of my window ?
would this work ?
PM me if you have any ideas ? 

peace and respect


----------



## yoitsslobo (May 10, 2009)

xKaminAx said:


> Ok, this is my first grow, and the plants are well hidden in a 12"x21"x96" area, about 14-15 cubic feet of space I think. Plants are about 1 month old, and REALLLLLY smell lol. When someone comes into my house, its like they run into a forcefield when the smell hits them lol.
> 
> Anyways, I havent tried to make my own carbon filter yet, which I will soon, but I decided to see if I could make something out of what I had laying around the house. Grabbed a PC fan, and 16 oz disposable drinking cup, cell phone charger, lots of tape, and one of my paint mask filters.
> 
> ...


wait.. so you basicly just taped a filter to the back of exhaust fan?what does that do just filter the smell??? im on a budget i need sometuin like this for now


----------



## yoitsslobo (May 10, 2009)

kiddcuruption said:


> if your going to make a carbon filter i found that a shoe box works great! what i do is put a pc fan on one end and a tube out the other side fill it up with carbon and dryer sheets and seal it up real good! the dryer sheets need replaced every week/ week and half, but they put out a pleasent smell!!!


 
where does the tube connect too?? and how can u get carbon in a shoebox? ( noob )


----------



## Wallmandummy (May 10, 2009)

you can buy carbon at any pet shop they use it to refill fish tank filters


----------



## yoitsslobo (May 11, 2009)

yoitsslobo said:


> where does the tube connect too?? and how can u get carbon in a shoebox? ( noob )


EXACTLY how do you make one of these im going to try.. THANKS!


----------



## CaveChest (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey man

I'm gonna make one of these, how did you rewire the fan?
I'm pretty sure i have the same cables on my fan as you do.
I love this idea its fuckin sweet.

Peace
J


----------



## metalmilitia777 (Oct 8, 2009)

I think you guys would digg this so take a look into it! http://www.instructables.com/id/Activated-Carbon-Air-Filter/


----------



## Thordinar (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this technique really work? The one with the face mask and the cup?


----------



## RogueReefer (Feb 27, 2010)

drynroasty said:


> Yeah man, I'm cheap. Tell us when your brother can smell your funk again... lol


 

LMFAO! Too funny


----------



## Crazygrowguy99 (Jun 4, 2010)

heres how to wire the pc fan to a phone charger (or any other charger) so the pc fan will work in a wall outlet

take the pc fan out of the pc and cut the wires so they are as long as they can get, then there will be a red and black (maybe yellow) wires, strip both the wires, but make sure to keep a good bit of plastic over the wire so you can see which is positive and which is negative.
red is positive
black is negative

now get the charger and cut it and strip both wires there should be 2 wires on the charger, one is also positive and one is negative. so plug in the charger and connect one fan wire to one cord of the charger and the other two will also connect to eachother, the fan should power on, if non then switch the cords around.


----------



## jojojones (Aug 7, 2010)

great info..


----------



## GreenSaint (Nov 13, 2010)

Crazygrowguy99 said:


> heres how to wire the pc fan to a phone charger (or any other charger) so the pc fan will work in a wall outlet
> 
> take the pc fan out of the pc and cut the wires so they are as long as they can get, then there will be a red and black (maybe yellow) wires, strip both the wires, but make sure to keep a good bit of plastic over the wire so you can see which is positive and which is negative.
> red is positive
> ...


Really helpful man, thanks


----------



## fabfun (Nov 13, 2010)

use a 12 v dc charger as the new phone chargers r only 5.3 v and fan will turn slower


----------



## stupidlegs13 (Feb 7, 2011)

does anyone know how well it would work if i used charcoal from a wood stove in a carbon filter system?


----------



## SinSimian (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, yes, Kam. Please let us know how long it lasts. thanks


----------



## rollinronan (Jun 16, 2011)

stupidlegs13 said:


> does anyone know how well it would work if i used charcoal from a wood stove in a carbon filter system?


 i think this would work, but in carbon filters they use activated carbon so it binds ions more readily......regular charcoal would remove particulates like a HEPA filter but im not sure how efficient it would be


----------



## NoSwag (Sep 14, 2011)

some places sell dust masks with activated carbon built into the weave. there sold as oder reducing dusk masks. i know orchard supply hardware sells them.


----------



## Bobby2times (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I say, just make EVERYONE who enters your house wear a carbon filtered mask. LOL. Cool idea though.


----------



## lavode (Apr 24, 2012)

so we never found out how long these lasted  anyone try yet


----------

